# Hello



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hey I’m back what’s up everyone


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hey! I'm glad your back! Where have you been all this time? I haven't seen you in awhile.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fall might finally be here in the deep South.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Hey! I'm glad your back! Where have you been all this time? I haven't seen you in awhile.


I didn’t really go anywhere I was just stressed


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Fall might finally be here in the deep South.


It’s fall for you?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I didn’t really go anywhere I was just stressed


Stressed about what?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> It’s fall for you?


Well what's it for you?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

It's definitely 100% Fall here!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> It’s fall for you?


Maybe. It's not the high 80's out there right now.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Well what's it for you?


Fall


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Finally back and with my chooks


----------

